# lighting



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was trying to buy new lights for my 2 10 gals and my 20 gal as I understand its supposed to be 2 watts per gal but I cant find anything 18 in. above 15 watt. Also I fertilized my plants just some liquid fertilizer and now my swords are going brown and yellow. Thanks Pat.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lighting does not necessarily have to be 2 watts per gallon (wpg), it depends on what kind of setup you want. For example, you can still have plants at 1 wpg, but your choices are simply more restricted to plants that can tolerate low light.

With regards to your lighting, there will be no bulb that is 18 inches long that is above 15 watts, unless you move to HO or VHO fluorescent tubes; however, with these bulbs, you will need a new ballast, etc. This may be more trouble than it is worth.

You could always try to make your own hood, and cram in more 18" bulbs. For example, getting two 18 inch bulbs would give you 3 wpg, and so forth.

What kind of liquid fertilizer did you dose? How much did you dose? When did the browning/yellowing of the Sword leaves occur (I doubt it would be immediately after you added the fertilizer)? Is it occurring on new or old leaves?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Are yellow leaves not linked with a lack of iron?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Are yellow leaves not linked with a lack of iron?


Among other things.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Are yellow leaves not linked with a lack of iron?


Yellow leaves can be a sign of various nutrient deficiencies, depending on whether they show up in new or old leaves; even when separated, the specific nutrient that is deficient is often difficult to pinpoint.

Chuck has a pretty good table that summarizes the possible deficiencies; you'll notice that nitrogen, iron, potassium, calcium, magnesium, sulfur, manganese, zinc, and molybdenum all have symptoms in which the leaf can appear yellow!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Along with nutrients, yellow/brownish leaves could mean an almost infinite number of problems. 

Sometimes a simple thing such as a change in water circulation can cause a plant to melt!

More details are really needed to diagnose any problems, and even then it is iffy in my opinion.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry been kind of busy lots of problems ok the fertilizer was plant grow with iron seems like all plants in my 20 and 10 are yellowing and browning plants in my 10 gal shrimp tank not affected.I didnt fertilize in that tank as its only a week old. One of my guppys in 10 gal is losing his tail hes in hospital tank now rest of fish seem fine did a 50% water change yesterday in both tanks all my stats are good anything else I should be doing Thanks Pat.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

i just increased the lumiens to a life glo 2 light. its a 6700k light which is a more intese light that is good for plants (full spectrum).. all you really can do for a 15watt light


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

daking said:


> i just increased the lumiens to a life glo 2 light. its a 6700k light which is a more intese light that is good for plants (full spectrum).. all you really can do for a 15watt light


Thanks one more question can plants get too much light.Pat


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Thanks one more question can plants get too much light.Pat


Technically, no, plants cannot get "too much" light. You can have very intense lighting, as long as you are also able to provide a carbon source as well as sufficient nutrients to meet their increased needs.

However, if you are asking whether you can keep the lights on for (say) 24 hours, then the answer is no; plants require a period of light/dark to properly grow (the details of which I will not get into...)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Technically, no, plants cannot get "too much" light. You can have very intense lighting, as long as you are also able to provide a carbon source as well as sufficient nutrients to meet their increased needs.
> 
> However, if you are asking whether you can keep the lights on for (say) 24 hours, then the answer is no; plants require a period of light/dark to properly grow (the details of which I will not get into...)


Ok thanks I thought maybe my plants were getting to much light as I dont know what the heck is going on with them. Some are now getting little black spots on them.Pat


----------

